# The Time Traveler's Wife (2009)



## dwndrgn (May 23, 2005)

Apparently Brad Pitt and Jennifer Aniston bought the rights to this book before it was published and there is to be a movie sometime in 2006 based on the book and starring Brad Pitt.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 19, 2007)

*They cast it!*

This morning I heard they'd finally cast _The Time Traveler's Wife_! Eric Bana will play Henry deTamble, and Rachel McAdams will play Clare. Good choices I think. Filming starts in August so I'm guessing it won't be released until late 2008, but I can wait.....since I don't have a choice - weeeee

Anyone else stoked to hear the news!


----------



## roddglenn (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: They cast it!*

Yeah, I'm really optimistic about this one now - good choices with casting.


----------



## Dave (Feb 14, 2010)

Just Thought I'd let you know that this now released on DVD and I just watched it. There don't seem to be many comments of the film here, thought there are several long threads on the book itself.

It's been a while since I read the book, but it looked like a faithful adaptation and is pitched just right. I'd agree that Eric Bana and Rachel McAdams were good choices in their respective roles. The picnic field, the house and other scenes are just as I had imagined them, which is often not the case in film adaptations.

My wife and daughter noticed that they changed the thing about the future Henry used to convince Dr. Hendrick, from his unborn child having Downs Syndrome, to him Winning some Medical Prize. Why they would feel the need to change that detail is beyond me. Otherwise, to me it seemed exactly as the book and I've already said as much as I can on the story in those other threads.


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 18, 2010)

There are a few changes from the book, which is expected. Most notably the end meeting isn't so late in Clare's life. Several scenes were left out, mostly the disturbing ones, like the burning of her boob, and the sex with Gomez. But a very nice adaptation of a great book.


----------



## Rodders (Feb 24, 2010)

I might get the book.  I've seen it at Books etc. for half price.


----------



## Metryq (Apr 3, 2011)

Apologies to those who liked the film, but I just had to laugh when I heard the doctor talking about the "time gene" (chrono gene?) or whatever he called it.


----------

